# considering breeding?



## Blu (Apr 1, 2010)

I recently bought a new male who's colors I really love and am considering breeding him. He is a petstore betta so I know his colors arent guarenteed but what would be the best type of female to increase my chances of getting atleast a couple orange?, or would it be unwise to breed him at all?..I really am just in it for the experience but I do love the orange... Ill attach a pic of him sorry about the glare..


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow, stunning boy you have there!!!!!

I would suggest a solid orange girl or an Orange cambodian. http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=965

Breeding is defiantly not something you want to take on lightly. Do lots and lots of research and SURE your prepared to take on the responsibility!


----------



## Blu (Apr 1, 2010)

thank you^^
...sadly Ive been doing research on and off for a couple years hoping I could breed at some point..but I think I may actually have the time and resources to do so in the next month or so, just gotta spruce up my knowledge, find some more info, and find a good female

do you think getting a breeders female would increase the chances of an orange fry even though hes a lps betta?

thanks for the links^^


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes. that would be a good idea! Then you'd have "Clearer" genes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I'm glad to hear that you're doing your research. Good luck finding a suitable female.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Just make sure you have the resources to deal with the fry. Not many people will take a betta bred from lps fish and VTs are even more undesirable (as much as we all love them).


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Without knowing the background of either breeder there is no way to know what you will get...with that said....find a female as close to the color as your male and try it...have everything ready for the fry care...breeding is easy...fry care can be a challenge...especially if you are successful and need lots live food for free swimmers and lots of containers for the male juvies along with the daily water changes for best fin growth and development.....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

1fish2fish; VTs are even more undesirable (as much as we all love them).[/quote said:


> Don't tell that to Zenandra. lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL.. believe me I love my VT. I think Fish is the most beautiful betta there ever was (yes I'm biased LOL) BUT the thought of breeding VT and potentially having 80 fry with no homes is a little daunting. Also its probably given that you won't break even breeding VT. Its a sad fact but a fact nonetheless. 

Once I'm an established breeder and have the space for lots of fish I plan to breed VT for my project line if Giant VT.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Breeding isn't a sure thing either. You may know how to take care of them but you may lose them. I recently lost almost my entire spawn due to velvet (I have at least 10 fry but idk how many will survive).


----------



## Blu (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks for the advice everyone^^
I know that taking this on will be a huge responsibility but before I breed anyone I will make sure I have enough homes, I plan to keep a max of 4 males and 6-10 females, and I have found homes for about 10 others, still looking for some more though just incase its a big spawn even though its the first

...though if I have to I will keep many for a long time until I can find suitable homes.


----------



## orangeziggy (Mar 31, 2010)

I had 2 who had fry, though it wasn't a successful try, because all the fry died.


----------



## Blu (Apr 1, 2010)

oh thats sad  do you know what happened?


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

I have male and female of the same color blue. I never planned to breed them because of the big responsibility. But she has stripes and the male is courting her, I feel bad almost. If I decide to breed them I'll do it in the summer so I can take care of the fry I heard they need to be fed a lot.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You don't have to breed them just because they are showing signs of being ready to breed. If you do decide to breed in the future, we recommend doing a lot of research first so you'll be prepared. Some people will say that it's easy to breed bettas but it's not as easy as it looks. The breeding tank needs to be set up properly and be the right size. The male and female need constant supervision so they don't kill each other and then, you need to have food ready for the babies. The babies do need to be fed a lot and feedings shouldn't be skipped. If you don't feel ready to take on the responsibility then I'd wait until I AM ready if I were you.


----------

